# Freud tools



## [email protected]&R (Oct 30, 2006)

Anybody have experiance with their tools. I have been thinking about buying their biscuit joiner.

TIA 
Ken


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I hear only good stuff about there specialty tool....but they are pricey...I use a Porter Cable BJ and it works great.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I've only got a Turbo Vac, Multi-Tool and a 14 volt drill/driver. I've been very happy with all. The stuff is pricey but, as the saying goes...you get what you pay for.


----------



## cat44 (Oct 30, 2006)

I also have the PC, it's always right behind the 2 Lamello's but its 1/2 and 1/4 the price. Never had a problem with mine.


----------



## dayspring (Oct 30, 2006)

I have their Biscuit Joiner, It's ok. PC may be a better choice


----------



## [email protected]&R (Oct 30, 2006)

I got the PC it was on clearance for some reason at $149


----------



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

I have the Freud biscuit joiner and I wouldn't buy it again. It's the only one I've ever used, so I don't have anything to compare it to. However, I have this feeling that a biscuit joiner could be better than this.

I have a couple of issues with the Freud biscuit joiner:

The movable part of the fence can get misaligned (i.e. the left side higher than the right side). When that happens, your slot is cut out of parallel with the board.
The motor is noisey and kind of grinds to a stop (like the brushes need replacing)...however, it's sounds like this since day 1.
The blade that ships with it didn't last long. I ended up getting it resharpened. Cut be because I cut a lot of MDF with it.
I hope this helps.

John Nixon
www.EagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I have their dado blade set. It was working great until I dado'ed a pole barn nail with it...a little sharpening and some new tips and it's good as new...:huh: :huh:


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

Not sure which Freud Biscuit jointer you are looking at. They have had a couple on the market but were taken off and I believe are replaced with a new one, which I have not seen yet.
Almost every biscuit jointer is noisy, it is a usually a function of the blades not the motor. When you spin the motor up without a blade they are quiet.
I have had one of about 7 years ... it works fine for what it does.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I too have the Freud and it is ok. I think the PC felt like a more substantial and quality BJ, but I don't do it often and trust the Freud name. I guess the answer depends on the amount of biscuit joinery you plan to do. If you plan to do a lot I'd step up, if you plan to use it occasionally I think this will work for you. The price is directly related to the quality though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just so you guys know*

Post no. 8 from 2006 Nov
Post no. 9 Today, from a new member 2 posts 
BTW I like Frued routers:thumbsup: bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've owned two Freud routers that have both been good. 

I had a DeWalt biscuit cutter that worked well, but I found that most of the joints I was using biscuits on didn't need help, so I sold it. On the rare occasions I want to add a biscuit, I just cut a slot with the router. It's one of those tools that I thought I needed but didn't. YMMV.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

*Biscuit jointers verses dowling machine*

If you really want to "leap frog" all of us who have biscuit jointers, which are all only "ok" at their best, go out and purchase the Freud Dowling Tool. 

It does FAR better job of jointing wood than a biscuit jointer because it if a more precision tool using more precision dowels. You can even use it for other projects like doors, frames, etc. Check out the review to see for yourself

Freud Dowling tool review


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Collett said:


> If you really want to "leap frog" all of us who have biscuit jointers, which are all only "ok" at their best, go out and purchase the Freud Dowling Tool.
> 
> It does FAR better job of jointing wood than a biscuit jointer because it if a more precision tool using more precision dowels. You can even use it for other projects like doors, frames, etc. Check out the review to see for yourself
> 
> Freud Dowling tool review


Expensive but they are the rolls Royce. If you do this for a living it will definitely pay for itself


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't mean to steal the thread, but since we're comparing biscuit jointers, how does the Delta compare to the PC?

Edit: Scratch that, I'm thinking about the PC. Not sure Delta makes one.


----------



## Jigsaw Jake (Aug 3, 2011)

johnwnixon said:


> I have the Freud biscuit joiner and I wouldn't buy it again. It's the only one I've ever used, so I don't have anything to compare it to. However, I have this feeling that a biscuit joiner could be better than this.
> 
> I have a couple of issues with the Freud biscuit joiner:
> 
> ...


I concur. Look elsewhere - if you've got the money, you can't go wrong with the Lamello C5


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the Freud blades.
My Freud 1700 router is convenient to use in a table, with above table adjustments, and bit changes. Really like this feature.
But................ in 3-4 years that I have had it, using only for light hobby use, it has broken down 5-6 times.
I think that's why they discontinued it.


----------

